

What 1967 Thought 2001 Would Look Like - michaelkscott
http://mentalfloss.com/article/48739/what-1967-thought-2001-would-look

======
ryanaghdam
Jeffrey Tucker's "It's a Jetson's World" <
[http://mises.org/document/6528/Its-a-Jetsons-World-
Private-M...](http://mises.org/document/6528/Its-a-Jetsons-World-Private-
Miracles-and-Public-Crimes>); has a few chapters that discuss how technology
in current times are in some ways much better than imagined in a futuristic
fantasy world.

The book is available there for free -- there are some articles that some many
not agree with politically, so pick the chapters you want to read first :)

